# Nikon D3000 vs Canon Rebel XSi ?



## Zombie

I'm getting my first SLR camera in a couple of months but I'm not sure which one I should get.  I don't have much cash to spend so I've narrowed the selection down to the Nikon D3000 or the Canon Rebel XSi.  I perfer Nikons but I don't want to get a camera based on the brand name as the performance is the more important focus.  I've read reviews on each camera and they both seem pretty great.  I'm leaning more towards the Nikon because of the guide feature it has.  But I like that the Canon has live view [the Nikon doesn't].   I'm pretty new to SLR cameras [but not to photography itself, i 've had a Nikon p80 and a canon  powershot SD630 point & shoot cameras] So I don't know too much yet, but I plan on reasearching a lot.

I mainly shoot nature and animals, portraits,  sometimes I shoot club type photos [love shooting someone doing lightshows/raving/poi], and concerts.

I would greatly appreciate any suggestions/information on which camera would be better suited for me and the type of photos I take.  & a very big thanks in Advance!


----------



## DennyCrane

Avoid all the fanboi battles and simply do 2 things. Read reviews for both cameras, and see how each feels in your hands. 

It'll be more about the person pressing the shutter than what name is printed on the camera. Each will deliver pictures well depending on the skill of the photographer.


----------



## milo_d

i'm having the same problem as you ...what to choose??
i have found out that older cameras work better then the new ones 
400D vs 450D, is it worth price differential: Canon EOS 1000D / 500D - 300D Forum: Digital Photography Review
Re: Looking to upgrade to DSLR - Considering Canon 450D vs NikonD40/D3000: Beginners Questions Forum: Digital Photography Review
Canon EOS 450D / Digital Rebel XSi Review: 32. Compared to (Higher ISO): Digital Photography Review
you should read this...
also consider that old gossip that pros use a canon body and nikon lenses  and don t forget that one month from now the holliday season will come bringing new sales ...
good luck when you make up your mind let me know


----------



## IgsEMT

> I perfer Nikons


 why? I'm only asking b/c I hope that you weren't misled by rumors that "Nikons are better then Canon or Canon is better then Nikon" In reality both are great and very versatile (brands and camera models).
See if you can hold them :hug:: and see what feel great in your hand.

milo, Funny you mentioned this: 





> also consider that old gossip that pros use a canon body and nikon lenses


 I worked with a guy the other day he is using 40D with SB800 on it feeding it with a lumedyne battery. Now that was a _mixed_ marriage of equipment :thumbup:


----------



## bigtwinky

I have an XSI and its a great camera.  Don't let your decision rest on the liveview functionality.  While I have used it a few times (mostly when in awkward situations and looking through the viewfinder would mean an extra trip to the chiro), it should not be a deal breaker.

The XSI seems like a better camera on paper.  CMOS sensor over CCD, slightly higher mp, slightly bigger sensor, 3.5 fps vs 3.0 fps and live view.

But as a beginner, you might not notice many of these differences.  I would suggest heading to a store and handling the two cameras.  See which is more comfortable and which you prefer the menu layout.  Forget about test shots in the store...do them for fun, but you probably wont notice a huge difference shooting in automatic with both of these cameras and looking at their LCDs.

Both Nikon and Canon are great systems to buy into.  So think of the long run.  Do you have friends with nice lenses who you can borrow from who shoot either brand?  That may sway your decision.  

Think about upgrades to lenses that you will have to do to get out of the kit lenses that come with the camera.  They are ok to start, but as you progress, you will probably want to upgrade.


----------



## tjones8611

I agree wtih twinky about the live view on the XSi. I got the xsi about 6 months ago, my first dslr. I used the live view for the first couple of days and it has been turned off since. 
Camera has been great, far exceeds my capabilities.


----------



## milo_d

bigtwinky mentined something important : lens = the canon seams to me more compatible with all sort of lens even older m42 that can be bought very cheap

i'm leaning to the canon because I have also some old m42 and minolta lenses that wolud work better on the canon ... yes I know about the infinite focus and everyting



Derrel said:


> Canon is clearly the d-slr brand of choice if you want to adapt M42, Olympus OM, or Nikon mount lenses (and six other brands) with simple, inexpensive eBay adapters, and ALL nine lens mounts will focus to infinity on anon EOS bodies, with glass-free adapters that will not degrade your optical quality.
> 
> I dunno...I think either camera and two-lens kit would be nice to have. I've shot a number of Nikon and M42 mount lenses on two different Canon bodies, and it's a great feature of Canon EOS bodies, especially in the close-up and lens reversing areas, where the EOS system itself is not very strong, or convenient, simply because the EF mount has no aperture ring on the lenses.


----------



## FemFugler

Hmmm im having the same problem. It's so hard to choose. Im somewhat partial to Nikon though so im leaning towards Nikon.... just debating whether spendning the extra money for d5000 is worth it or if i should just stick with the d3000.


----------



## chip

If you are partial to Nikon buy the Nikon. I will be honest - I am a Nikon guy. I like Nikon. Between the D3000 and XSi I think the XSi is a better camera. But as others have stated - they are close enough that it won't make much difference. Either camera will make wonderful pictures. Just go with whichever you prefer. It really is six in one, have a dozen the other. You will do fine either way. By the way, even though I am a Nikon guy, I also own a Canon camera.


----------



## FemFugler

Well like i've only had one camera of my own and it was a point and shoot nikon and i loved. I still do but it's just old and i would like to upgrade and i'd like to get a DSLR. I've also been told by various people that Nikons are better in general, but Canons are definitatly very close. I mean it would be nice to have a camera with video options but i have a cellphone(sony ericsson k850i) that does that and my old point and shoot still works and i could use that. Also to be honest i dont really want to get an old model(probably my teenage part of me coming out here) which is why i want the d3000 or d5000 not the d40 or d60 or whatever like others have suggested.... But im just still debating.... I think im going to go to futureshop hopefully by the weekend and take a look at them again some more. I really do prefer nikons, but ill check out the canons again since i ddn't really pay much attention to  them before because i was set on nikon. lol


----------



## PatrickCheung

i was in the same situation a few months ago, i had to pick between the d60 and XSI.  honestly,  it came down to me holding both cameras and going through the menus.  to me, the canon cameras felt extremely cheap, they were crazy light and the lens felt more flimsy.  my friend has to put external battery grip on his to make it weigh as much as the d60.  it also wasn't very comfortable to hold for me.  the d60 just felt more rugged and secure.  

another thing i wanna point out is lens compatibility.  i think the XSi works perfectly with all of canon's lenses.  the d60/d40/d40x can only autofocus with the AF-S and i think (not sure) AF-I lenses, anything with a built in motor since the camera body doesnt have one.  that's the only thing i'm disliking about my d60 right now.  i have to spend more money on an AF-S lens since it can't focus with any of the just-as-great-and-cheaper AF lenses.  I'm not sure if the d3000's body has a built in motor or not.

also, like people said, new doesnt necessarily mean better.  i find myself wishing i had an older d50 or d80 instead of a d60 sometimes.  some older cameras have better features.  if you're spending money on a camera, why not get what's gonna last you longest in the long run?

one last thing.  don't let the guide mode make your decision either.  i guess it's pretty important, but from my experience, i learn best when i'm doing my own thing, not having my camera do it for me.  that way, i know how to control my shot and get the result i want, not just stumble upon it, have no clue what happened, and hope for it again in the future.  

 hope that helped.


----------



## KmH

milo_d said:


> i have found out that older cameras work better then the new ones


No they don't. You're mis-interpreting what those articles are saying.


----------



## myersphotography

I just bought the d3000 VR kit and im very impressed until i didnt notice that the camera body does not have an AF so you have to buy these expensive computer AF lenses (theres only about 5) and the lenses that arent have to be manually focused but other than that the camera is very nice just a little on the heavy side and bad noise control


----------



## TekGino

I shoot with a Nikon D40, but would pick
the Canon between those 2 cameras. 
Myer is right about the bad noise... 0.02




bigtwinky said:


> Both Nikon and Canon are great systems to buy into. So think of the long run. Do you have friends with nice lenses who you can borrow from who shoot either brand? That may sway your decision.





Good point! I have friends that shoot with Nikons,
and it's nice to be able to borrow a lens. Lets you
try before you buy. LOL I'm using a buddies 35 mm 
f/1.8 right now. hehe


----------



## JeffieLove

I was stuck between the same 2 cameras when I got my XSi... 

I got the XSi mostly because I liked how it felt in my hand more than the d3000... It also helped that my mom has the XS and I was going to be acquiring her kit lens


----------



## ababysean

I went to a pro photoshoot the other day and everyone had Nikons.  I have no idea why, but so did I....

Also, I used to work with many people at a major computer company that used to work at Canon and from the people I worked with I have a tainted view of Canon.  So that is why I picked Nikon.  I know, sounds like a stupid reason but everytime I see the brand name Cannon I have flashback to those losers I used to work with... haha


----------



## BrianLy

Read reviews, that's all that can be done.


----------

